# Touren- und Trailbiker Raum Schweinfurt gesucht



## thomas_127 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

da meine Bikerfreunde immer weniger werden und sich nach und nach aus unserer Region verabschieden, bin ich auf der Suche nach ein paar netten (neuen) Kollegen für gemeinsame Touren durch den Schweinfurter Stadtwald. Ich habe im Wald schon oft Leute mit Freeride oder Downhillbikes gesehen, bin aber selbst eher der abfahrtsorientiere Tourenbiker. Wäre wirklich toll wenn sich ein paar Mitfahrer finden würden, alleine biken macht leider wenig Spaß. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen Stammtisch oder ähnliches wo man sich ab und an mal anschließen könnte.

Beste Grüße


----------



## thomas_127 (15. Juli 2012)

Niemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

moin  Vielleicht ma hier reinschauen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434995

grüße


----------



## Lilalisa (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas, wir fahren öfter mal durch den SW Stadtwald, aber nicht regelmäßig. Ab und zu gehts auch in die Rhön oder zu diversen Marathons. Sind meistens auch nur zu zweit oder zu dritt. Kann gerne mal Bescheid geben wenn wir das nächste mal fahren! Wo genau kommst du her?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

darf ich dann auch mit? wenns nicht gaanz sooo spontan ist würd ich gern ma mitfahren


----------



## thomas_127 (17. Juli 2012)

Hi,

danke erst mal für die Antworten.

@Lilalisa Ich komme aus Werneck, bin aber mobil und für die Rhön immer zu haben. Wäre wirklich schön wenn mal was zustande kommen würde. Ich bin wie gesagt aber mehr abfahrtsorientiert und für Marathon wohl eher nicht geeignet 

@rebirth Von mir aus kannst du gerne mit, aber nur wenn du dein Strive mitbringst und mich mal fahren lässt  Falls das Wetter mal besser wird hätte ich auch gegen eine Ausfahrt in der fränkischen Schweiz nichts einzuwenden. Da ich dieses Jahr bisher fast nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs war ist die Lust auf schöne Trails umso größer.

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

fränkische ist immer nen besuch wert  Ich fahr, meistens, einmal die woche nach Nbg zum fahren. Besser als dort gehts, meiner meinung nach, nicht mehr  
Das mitn strive ist kein ding 

grüße


----------



## Yoshimura (17. Juli 2012)

Bin bis jetzt erst zweimal im Schweinfurter Stadtwald gefahren und fand's ziemlich toll dort...  

Würd mich auch für ne kleine Tour anschließen wenn's mal passt...

Thomas


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

ach dich gibts auch noch!?


----------



## Yoshimura (17. Juli 2012)

jepp.... bin auch noch da 

Allerdings hat sich das anfängliche MTB-Fieber vom Winter doch merklich gelegt.  Laaaange Geschichte....

Fahr nur gelegentlich meine Steigerwaldtour und hab Spaß dabei 

Trotzdem hätte ich nichts dagegen wieder mal in ner Gruppe zu fahren.... lass mich aber weder bergauf noch bergab hetzen 

lg
Thomas


----------



## thomas_127 (17. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> fränkische ist immer nen besuch wert  Ich fahr, meistens, einmal die woche nach Nbg zum fahren. Besser als dort gehts, meiner meinung nach, nicht mehr
> Das mitn strive ist kein ding
> 
> grüße



Hört sich auch sehr spannend an.
Macht es Sinn dort mit einem XC-Fully wie dem Nerve aufzutauchen? Fahrtechnisch traue ich mir das sicher zu, ob mein Bike da mitspielt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

hm? da sind auch HT fahrer dabei. ich fahr selbst oft genug mitm HT. Kannst gern mal mit


----------



## thomas_127 (17. Juli 2012)

Ach so. Dann habe ich mir wohl die extremen Videos angeschaut.
Nürnberg ist halt schon ein gutes Stück weit weg von mir, da würde sich ein mehrtägiger Trip anbieten. Bei euch in Bamberg gibt es doch bestimmt auch schöne Trails?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

gibt schon bischen was. aber ich bin gern technisch unterwegs, das kannst so ziemlich vergessen in der gegend. 

Hast mal nen link zu den videos?


----------



## thomas_127 (20. Juli 2012)

Upps, die Videos die ich mir angesehen habe waren wohl aus dem Bikepark Osternohe und haben wahrscheinlich wenig mit den Strecken zu tun die du in Nürnberg sonst fährst?!
Geht am Sonntag was bei euch, Wetter soll ja gar nicht so schlecht werden?


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2012)

hi, ist grad im gespräch. ich sag dir besheid


----------

